# What do I do with this?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What am I supposed to be doing with these 20,000 "plant points"? Can I give them to someone else?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You can get a P3tz. Not sure if Sponsors can?

But I don't think you can donate them...

PS: Did you get a chance to write up that outline? Sent ya a few PMs. =)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know what plant points are either, I should check up on this!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I will take some of your plant points if you are able to tranfer them.


----------



## aquaboy (May 26, 2005)

epicfish said:


> You can get a P3tz. Not sure if Sponsors can?
> 
> But I don't think you can donate them...
> 
> PS: Did you get a chance to write up that outline? Sent ya a few PMs. =)


A P3t is a virtual pet that can be cared for, trained, and battled. It is the pet below an avatar (If you have one).

-Brian


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You can't transfer the points, but you can go and buy food in the store and feed other peoples pets if you want.

The pets were part of a fund raiser, and I _think_ if you make a donation of a certain amount of dollars (maybe $20?), you can still get one of your own.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You people have way too much time on your hands!!


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's all just part of the fun!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Anything to kill a little time at work.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

do i have to donate to get a pet?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yup. $20 I think.


----------

